

Is Paul Ceglia a sleazy grifter or Facebook angel investor? - ccarella
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/20/the-man-who-would-have-facebook/

======
cienrak
Probably a little from column A, little from column B.

No great empire is built without a burying a few bodies, but it seems like the
skeletons Mr. Ceglia wants to shake loose don't hold together in the light of
day.

